# Where to buy Tie-Dye Vinyl?



## MILLERTIME (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a customer that wants me to match a shirt she had made.
The decal on the front is a tie-dye pattern.
I found some at Imprintables but super expensive.
Anyone ever find other places to buy heat transfer vinyl that looks like tie-dye pattern?


----------

